
'TWTRQ' Up 685% in Clueless Trading - JumpCrisscross
https://www.google.com/finance?q=twtrq&ei=OmZPUsC9KoSZ0QH2GQ
======
jval
Brb, about to go list my shelf companies GeetHub, AireBnb and Boox.

Can you imagine how much the shareholders of this company would have been
making as the stock was going up? I mean, there's only $1.3M of total shares
on issue even now but for a company that was worthless just days ago, that's a
great outcome for them.

------
chimeracoder
Man, I miss Tweeter. Where I grew up, they were the one store that you could
go to and talk to a guy who really knew the technical ins and outs of
electronic hardware, and wasn't trying to upsell you on something you didn't
need.

I remember walking in with my dad one day when we were looking for a new TV
(ours had just died). The guy working the floor directed us to a model that
cost 30% less than what we were originally looking at, explaining (correctly)
that it fit our needs much better.

------
jared314
FINRA halted trading of TWTR Inc. at 12:42 p.m. Friday because of the issue.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/steveschaefer/2013/10/04/the-
big...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/steveschaefer/2013/10/04/the-biggest-
winner-from-twitters-ipo-a-bankrupt-entertainment-retailer/)

It might be an interesting failure scenario for algorithmic trading. Almost
like misspelled domain names and ad networks.

~~~
obiterdictum
_> It might be an interesting failure scenario for algorithmic trading._

It's not how auto trading works. Traded instrument ranges are preset before
the algo is started. I've never heard of an algo that tries to pick stocks to
trade dynamically based on a _name_ , it would be astoundingly risky.

~~~
jared314
> It's not how auto trading works.

That's OK. It doesn't have to exist for it to be interesting to me. Think of
it more like an interesting extrapolation of a scifi story, if you want. HFT
advantages become slim enough to warrant dynamic instrument selection based on
twitter sentiment analysis. So, you get bad algorithms following imperfect
people, who execute millions of trades to fast to watch. And, someone trying
to take advantage of that would act like a domain squatter, taking stake in a
penny stock, predicting the next misspelling and correction.

------
nonchalance
The same thing happened with Physicians Formula Holdings (NASDAQ:FACE) before
the facebook IPO

~~~
nodesocket
Wow, if only you'd known about it. Great opportunity to buy a few thousand of
TWTRQ and make a killing today.

------
cestep
Hilarious! I think Twitter should issue their IPO at $.05, since that seems to
be the consensus.

~~~
SimHacker
And only issue 140 shares.

------
runamok
Good opportunity to short, no?

~~~
photorized
Can't short penny stocks usually.

------
redthrowaway
This is the same, "if only I had a time machine" feeling I get whenever I look
at BtC's rise after the first crash.

------
mynameishere
Somebody _had_ to be spamming TWTRQ as twitter. Serious prison sentences
should follow if that's the case.

~~~
davvid
_Serious prison sentences_

For financial crimes? Surely you're joking.

------
wtracy
I'm kind of amazed that it's even possible to buy and sell shares in a defunct
company like this.

~~~
phyalow
Why not? If you started up a company and it was quite shit, however I still
wanted to buy a piece of it and you agreed then why couldnt we transact? BTW
this stock is traded on pink slips OTC.

~~~
wtracy
I was surprised that a non-existent company is still listed on the exchange.

Obviously people can always sell stuff outside the public markets.

------
gorrillamcd
It was up more than 1200%. Some people sure made a nice profit on that one.

